# More straps to give away



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just found some of these old style bond nato straps that we use to sell. they are more loosely woven then our current ones and not as good quality.

I have three 18mm and three 20mm, one free to the first six members that ask for one.


----------



## Gray (Sep 6, 2003)

20mm pleaase Roy







(Copy sent by email)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Can I have an 18mm, please Roy. Mail sent.

Tank you.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

May I have the 20mm please Roy
















Cheers!!!

(copy sent by mail)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Or even, Thank you.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Put me down for a 18mm, if you have one left.

Many thanks,

MIKE...


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

20mm for me please Roy.

Thanks,

Justin.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

How about,

Roy you're a nice bloke.

Thanks for all you've done for me. 

Just accept it









We all know it 

You old bugger, ya.









Warm regards,

Stan.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy if there are any left (either size) I'll have one. Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All now gone, thank you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The strap arrived this morning, thank you Roy.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Strap arrived this morning Roy, cheers. First class service!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Sucking the hind tit again.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

what's that mean?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Somebody tell him, because he knows ###### all









David


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

Why don't you tell me?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

THANKS ROY


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your all very welcome.

Davidh wrote :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I did ask, Roy.

But it appears I know hash all?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

David,

I notice your comment came after my post.

Whilst not wishing to jump to any conclusions, it must be said your comment would appear to have a licentious tone. I would appreciate if you would clear this matter up by explaining what you meant by your comment.

Thanks, Cameron.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmm, bit of research shows it may well mean you were referring to having missed out on a strap! I take it that's what it meant? Not a phrase I've ever heard before.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Cammy,

This is not a phrase I'm familiar with either. It appears we both know hash all









Stll, I would appreciate David's clarification on the matter.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well as a fellow Ulsterman I can explain: if you are sucking the hind tit as a piglet / calf you are in the worst postion for milk: the hind tits are where you are most likely to get less milk or kicked.

So it means getting a bad deal, or more exactly, getting the leftovers.

I don't think it is a purely Northern Irish expression but I have heard it said there.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Si,

Thank you old mate. I lived in the country in my youth but the expression is not one I'm familiar with. Perhaps in north Staffs we might have a different expression for the same thing.

On the face of it, it could be considered insulting. Though I'm sure Cammy, Roy and myself are happy to learn new expressions if they are explained to us. The UK has a very varried culture and it's not safe to assume that though we live in the same country we all use the same expressions.

If anyone wants to come to Stoke I will gladly " teych em ar fer tokereyt". An ar dunner liv in a kindsl ice.
















But, I know bugger ( or hash) all.









David,

If you feel you have missed out on the free strap you can have mine with pleasure









Just mail me your address and I will be happy to send it.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry friends if my expression has annoyed anyone. Simon has rightly interpretated it.

Don't get me wrong, I am not offended at all or ungrateful to our host that I missed but couldn't miss the oppertunity to pass on this bit of 'home'

Maybe I should have used

'The early bird catches the worm'

Sincere apologies, David


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

David,

I'm sure we take no insult here. We simply did not know what the phrase meant.

Thanks to Si for enlightening us to the phrases used in you homeland.

I'm always happy to learn, as most of my post are questions you may have guessed that









I know "Bugger All", I'm learning all the time my friend. 

The offer still holds, if you want my strap I will be happy to send it to you









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

......only if you wrap it in an Â£100 note









David


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry David,

I don't have one of those







WTF is a hundred pounds?









I get paid "Bugger All" by a s*** bag firm that wishes I was dead. But that's another story.










Hash 'em!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Cheers David for clearing that up. Now if you guys want a linguistic adventure, come to bonnie Scotland! for example;

Scottish - Go ben i skullery n git mi thi pepper.

English - Could you go to the kitchen and bring me the paper.

Scottish - hinka cumfae enbry canfeh, Ahl hityi oar hied 'caw taughtie.

English - Do you think just because I come from Edinburgh I cannot fight? I shall hit you over the head with a cold potatoe.

Scottish - Gin awa' doon the toon n git mi a bottle o thon ginger, n dinnae hing aboot neither.

English - Please could you make your way down to the local shop and get me a bottle of pop and don't delay!

Scottish - Come hither tae yer mither cause yer fayther disney want ye.

English - Please child, come to your mother as your father is really not interested at all!

Away an bile yer heid - Get lost, shut up:

Away an bile yer heid ya numpty,ye dinnae ken whit yer talkin aboot.

Slitter To make a mess. To dribble food on your clothes:

"Ach, whit a big slitter you are!" or "I slittered doon my shirt."

and so on.....!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When Roy posted that they were all gone I thought he ment I missed out









Strap arrived this morning







Thanks Roy.

btw David H I knew what you meant 

Cammy, when I went to visit the In Laws on Shetland I spent the first 3 days having to have everything translated









Mind you she's a Geordie and it's sometimes just as bad when I go up there!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

The English language is a funny thing. I often watch historical dramas and wonder about accents. In the early colonial days most Americans are portrayed with an American accent. Probably wrong. While Brits are portrayed with a British accent, also probably wrong. These things change over time. Were it not for the advent of technological progress within a couple of hundred years we'd not understand a word across the Atlantic. I think the media is going to act somewhat as a deep freeze and fosilize our linguistic drift. I already notice here in the US many people in the south who normally would have a very pronounced southern accent are growing up with northern accents. I wonder if this is because the northern accent is considered the American norm. It dominates in the media.

Watching movies like Trainspotting and even Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels many on this side of the Atlantic will watch with the sub-titles on just to find out what's going on.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

There are many on this side of the pond that would need subtitles for some Brit movies!









The accents in the UK are many and varied; though we all probably understand BBC English we don't all speak it.

My accent is mostly potteries but with a hint of Cheshire.









When shorty went to New York City a few weeks ago she had to repeat herself on occasion as the locals had trouble with UK English, it seems. One security guard in a museum was apparently mute and just pointed to my wife's hand bag and grunted. Or perhaps he was a Neanderthal, waiting for his green card?









In the main, she managed to make herself understood and most people were polite. Though the NYC vernacular is not as portrayed in the movies, so some individuality remains.









Accents do seem to be evening out as the national TV version of our languages take hold. It is a shame that we may be loosing some of our heritage but thereâ€™s no stopping â€œprogressâ€.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Blimey,

I shall have to dig out all the old Rab C Nesbit tapes, I may understand them better this time around.

Thanks

Roger


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nae borra a taw big yin, by da whay 

P.s. did anyone here watch 'Chewin' the fat?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I spoke to Roy a while back and he later told me that it was nice talking to me even though he "couldn't understand my posh southern accent"









I wish I had an accent. It identifies you with a certain area and is something to be proud of I reckon.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just realized I contradicted myself but you know what I mean dontcha Guvner.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes dude........


----------

